# Husqvarna Help!!!



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd love some ideas if anyone can help, I'm almost out of ideas. I'm working on a Husqvarna Rancher 55. The complaint is that the customer was using it, shut it off, and now it won't start. I've gone thru and done a pressure check, fixing one leak, installed a new diaphram kit and needle (high and low jet 1 turn out), changed fuel hose (which was bad), changed spark plug, checked compression (about 80 psi) and have even tried running without the muffler. No matter what I do, I get the same results, mainly won't even try to start. If I am lucky I can get it to briefly sound like it want to do something, but that fades quickly. I've checked spark and do have it, but I didn't even have any luck giving it a huff of either. I've tried running without the fuel filter, but that doesn't seem to matter. The spark plug is getting wet, but not saturated. It does seem to pull hard, but the cylinder has a few scratches, but nothing major. Any ideas????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

80 lbs of compression sounds a little low to me. Try putting about an ounce of 2 cycle mix down the spark plug hole and slowly pull the starter rope to distribute the oil around the cylinder. Reinstall the spark plug and see if it will fire off and at least run until the oil is burned out. If it does then it's a problem with the compression. A few scratches in the cylinder on a ported engine can screw up the dynamics of the fuel drawn into the cylinder.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

80psi on a chainsaw engine without a compression release is way low. The 55 will easily have 120psi


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys nailed it!! I haven't tried the oil trick yet, but did check compared to another Husqvarna I own (130psi). For future reference, is that about normal for 2 stroke engines. I am just wondering if I can come up with a rule of after so low they just go to the junk pile. Let me know your thoughts. THANKS again!!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

usually 90 psi is the rule of thumb that the motor is going bad


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Chain saws will normally have higher compression, If a Husky has lower then 110 you have problems. Cheaper saws such as Poulan can go down to 90. You can put a new piston and cylinder in the 55 and it would be cheaper then replacing it.... if I remember it's about $160.


----------



## Wazza65 (Aug 28, 2021)

hankster said:


> 80psi on a chainsaw engine without a compression release is way low. The 55 will easily have 120psi


I wouldn't be spending much on that job. 80 psi on a Rancher 55 is too low to invest money on it. You would appear to have a Carburettor issue, also check the magneto primary & secondary resistance. I have seen that cause this type of problem, also replace spark plug with correct plug. But the 80 psi is a concern.


----------



## Wazza65 (Aug 28, 2021)

hotrod_magee said:


> You guys nailed it!! I haven't tried the oil trick yet, but did check compared to another Husqvarna I own (130psi). For future reference, is that about normal for 2 stroke engines. I am just wondering if I can come up with a rule of after so low they just go to the junk pile. Let me know your thoughts. THANKS again!!


I've been a Small Engine Tech for 40 years an I'm not keen on sinking a customers money into a 2-Stroke unless I've got around 100psi. I have seen 175psi In quite a lot of running well good brand equipment. There are two things you must know before arriving at this stage. If I have one not running well the first thing I do is remove
The exhaust and check the Piston for wear because they have to do so much work in a 2-Stroke and are normally the first Engine component to wear out. If that passes you then need to know if the machine has a decompressor. I don't just mean a manual one like you often see on Chainsaws. Some have an inbuilt automatic one that will complete skue the compression reading and leaving you thinking this thing is stuffed. So take all that into account and your on your way. Cheers


----------

